# Rainshadow IP843



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is built on a Rainshadow IP843 blank and will be used as an all-around bay rod. It has a forecast reel seat with a spalted maple winding check. For thread, I went with Madiera dark emrald green with no CP, and trimmed with Holland tan twist. The guides are REC Black pearl recoils, and it has a teardrop recoil hook keeper.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Lots of understated style there Kyle. The rod is gorgeous. I am about to start this exact blank for myself some time this weekend.

BTW, my brother loved the Phenix spinning rod. He paired it with a Shimano 1000 spinning reel and it is incredibly light, with lots of feel. I broke it in for him with a nice two pound hardhead!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

That spalted maple adds so much,...The little hook is a great touch!..Nice work.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's another sweet build! I'm liking the spalted maple WC, as well as the butt tri-cork.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Well Kyle you've done it again... Great Job!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

What can I say. I look forward to seeing each rod that you build. Seriously, they are that good.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful Kyle! REALLY like the style you have developed for yourself...very classy....


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

...and the winners just keep on coming......Very nice, once again Kyle! That 843 is a great blank all around. ......Jim


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good job as usual, like that maple and the tradition solid cork work.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Is the word BAD *** allowed. That's exactly what this build is "BAD ***". Gorgeous build Kyle and that spalted maple is freaking kick ***.


----------

